# Range Hood or Exhaust Fan in Kitchen



## Usr_023 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi,
I just finished installed kitchen cabinets and realized that there is no room 
to install a range hood above my stove as there is a window. so few questions.
1- I am in Seattle. What is the Seattle building code about range hood. Is it a required or optional?
2- If some kind of ventilation is required then can I just install an exhuast fan above window?

What else you might suggest in this situation?

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Feb 20, 2018)

Exhaust vents required in accordance with Sections 505.1
https://www.seattle.gov/dpd/cs/groups/pan/@pan/documents/web_informational/s047830.pdf


----------



## Usr_023 (Feb 20, 2018)

Appreciate the response. Here is a pic.


----------



## Usr_023 (Feb 20, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/YhXsk


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome

Where is the salmon??


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2018)

So

Electric
Or
Gas stove???


----------



## Usr_023 (Feb 20, 2018)

Electric.
I read the code..so it is also permitted to install a booster exhaust fan in place of range hood. right. I would prefer that as I can use the fan with a hanging switch. Because the problem with range hood is the location of on/off switch once I install it over the window the switch will be out of reach for average height people.
what do you say.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 1, 2018)

Wire it to a wall switch (smiling)


----------

